# Spectrum no longer giving cable cards



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I just called to add spectrum tv to my internet. They no longer give cable cards or tuning adapters. So if you have them don't turn them in. You'll never get one back


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

brewcrewfan said:


> I just called to add spectrum tv to my internet. They no longer give cable cards or tuning adapters. So if you have them don't turn them in. You'll never get one back


Sounds like you probably got someone at Spectrum that doesn't have the first idea about what a cablecard or a tuning adapter are. Try calling in again. Or call Spectrum cablecard support (833) 267-6094.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Not true... Spectrum in my area still supports cablecards and TA's. The POS 2 tuner DVR they are still renting in my area uses the same cablecard as TiVo. I also just had my TA changed out last month as the old one was bad. 

So it may depend on the area you live in.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Several years ago a service call was scheduled for me, by the national help desk, to receive a replacement Tuning Adapter. The technician arrived **without** a TA, didn’t know what one was and, after a call to home base, stated they were discontinued and unavailable. As it turned out I didn’t need a replacement anyway, since the problem had been incorrectly diagnosed by the help desk. That’s the kind of service I grew to expect from Spectrum.

If you do keep a Spectrum CableCARD and TA don’t lose track of them or you will be charged over $100 in unreturned equipment fees when you terminate Spectrum service. And be sure to get receipts when you turn them in as they’ve been known to “forget” that transaction and try to charge anyway.

Last I knew you can turn in Spectrum equipment at UPS stores, get a receipt with serial numbers, and free shipping back to Spectrum. Saves waiting in line at a Spectrum store. Amazing they did such a customer friendly thing!


----------



## Qbert81 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here in Wisconsin they still offer the TA and CableCard, but from my experience if you call a Spectrum Store there is like 1 person that knows what the are and everyone else doesn't so they'll just say it's not offered. Since then I always have them mail me one or the other by calling 1 866-532-2598. Make sure to ask for the CableCard Office and they will send you what you need with no shipping and handling charge.

Just last month i swapped out 3 CableCards and Tuners, so they definitely still have them in circulation.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your responses. I forgot about the cable card line. I will call tomorrow.

Qbert81, you're in Wisconsin? So am i. In the Milwaukee area. Hopefully I'll get mine


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Everyone was right. Calling the Cable Card Support line, they can still get me the CCs and tuning adapters.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

brewcrewfan said:


> Everyone was right. Calling the Cable Card Support line, they can still get me the CCs and tuning adapters.


I believe THIS is what the FCC regulations were supposed to accomplish. To force a cableco to allow a customer's own device. If something like what you are going through happened in the past, you could threaten the cableco with the FCC and if they still refused, you could complain to the FCC. Now, there is no FCC law and the only recourse you have is to escalate to the cableco management. If enough people just accept what they are told, eventually, the cablecos will just knock the cableCARDs out of service. But, if they are smart, they will realize that TiVo users are a pretty good chunk of their business and keep customers from cutting the cord entirely.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Still have them in Orlando, but will mail to you stores don't stock cards or ta's.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Just got my shipping confirmation!

And yes that was the point of the FCC to allow consumers a choice. Hopefully message boards like this will inform others.

Imagine if people had a choice of Cox, comcast, spectrum in addition to direct tv, dish and all the streaming services.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

pl1 said:


> I believe THIS is what the FCC regulations were supposed to accomplish. To force a cableco to allow a customer's own device. If something like what you are going through happened in the past, you could threaten the cableco with the FCC and if they still refused, you could complain to the FCC. Now, there is no FCC law and the only recourse you have is to escalate to the cableco management. If enough people just accept what they are told, eventually, the cablecos will just knock the cableCARDs out of service. But, if they are smart, they will realize that TiVo users are a pretty good chunk of their business and keep customers from cutting the cord entirely.


But the problem is, Tivo isn't a "good chunk" of their business and hasn't been for quite awhile.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

dlfl said:


> Several years ago a service call was scheduled for me, by the national help desk, to receive a replacement Tuning Adapter. The technician arrived **without** a TA, didn't know what one was and, after a call to home base, stated they were discontinued and unavailable.


When I got my Roamio I knew I needed a tuning adapter because whatever came before Roamio, I had to get a tuning adapter with that. Since I didn't know at the time how to connect the TiVo to the Internet and the 30 days were almost up, I got a Series 3 instead and used a phone line, and no tuning adapter was needed.

So the man shows up with a DTA. I knew a "tuning adapter" was much bigger. The man also called my device a Trevo and said I was 80 years old and had an ancient TV. Needless to say, he did not get to do the installation. I didn't think a DTA would be able to handle four tuners. My Series 2 needed a DTA and for that reason, could no longer record two shows at once.

I did get a cable card for my Edge on October 4. I had no idea how complicated it would be to install. The man brought a tuning adapter too but the Roamio didn't need one for the channels I had. Still, I can't uninstall the tuning adapter because this man installed it in such a way that I can't disconnect it.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

HarleyRandom said:


> W
> 
> I did get a cable card for my Edge on October 4. I had no idea how complicated it would be to install. The man brought a tuning adapter too but the Roamio didn't need one for the channels I had. Still, I can't uninstall the tuning adapter because this man installed it in such a way that I can't disconnect it.


 If by can't you mean lose picture when unplugging TA, is because he installed with cable going thru it then to TV. Just remove cable coming from wall to the TA connect it directly to the tivo.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> But the problem is, Tivo isn't a "good chunk" of their business and hasn't been for quite awhile.


Has never been more than 1 or 2% and on top of that they never had a business incentive to support them. TiVo's are a PITA to them, when they bother to care.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

H2ZX said:


> If by can't you mean lose picture when unplugging TA, is because he installed with cable going thru it then to TV. Just remove cable coming from wall to the TA connect it directly to the tivo.


No, by can't I mean it can't be done.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I got my 3 cable cards and 3 tuning adapters but they aren't working 100%. I called the cc support line. Apparently they are paired and the TA have a solid green light. One one of my series 3 i can only tune to broadcast channels (it's set up via cable only). if i tune to a cable channel it goes to the gray screen showing my host ID etc. I have to clear out of that to flip to a new channel. My other series 3 that is OTA and cable is doing the same thing with the exception of getting ESPN once, then local channels both via cable and ota. then back to gray screen when trying to change channels.

My bolt is getting v58 "channel not authorized" for everything including broadcast channels. 

A tech is coming monday. Hopefully to fix it all.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

They might need to install a amp, they had to at my house recently (and new rg6 drop) even though signals looked ok.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

brewcrewfan said:


> I got my 3 cable cards and 3 tuning adapters but they aren't working 100%. I called the cc support line. Apparently they are paired and the TA have a solid green light. One one of my series 3 i can only tune to broadcast channels (it's set up via cable only). if i tune to a cable channel it goes to the gray screen showing my host ID etc. I have to clear out of that to flip to a new channel. My other series 3 that is OTA and cable is doing the same thing with the exception of getting ESPN once, then local channels both via cable and ota. then back to gray screen when trying to change channels.
> 
> My bolt is getting v58 "channel not authorized" for everything including broadcast channels.
> 
> A tech is coming monday. Hopefully to fix it all.


Did they ask you to provide a host ID?
If they didn't then your cards aren't paired which explains your issue.
98% of the time the issue with a CableCARD install is the person on the CableCo side not knowing how to properly provision the card to your account and update the right values.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm 99% sure they asked for the host id. We'll see what happens Monday. I am able to tune to my broadcast channels on all 3 but every cable channel it says not authorized (on my bolt) and thr gray screen "to use this call your provider" (series3). 

I do have an amp in my attic. on some of the diagnostic screens the signal was in the 90s. My internet is strong too. Getting over 100 megs down in a test.

I wonder if the tech needs to climb the poll and remove a filter or something


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

It's the return signal (RDC) that counts for authorization.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

brewcrewfan said:


> I'm 99% sure they asked for the host id. We'll see what happens Monday. I am able to tune to my broadcast channels on all 3 but every cable channel it says not authorized (on my bolt) and thr gray screen "to use this call your provider" (series3).
> 
> I do have an amp in my attic. on some of the diagnostic screens the signal was in the 90s. My internet is strong too. Getting over 100 megs down in a test.
> 
> I wonder if the tech needs to climb the poll and remove a filter or something


I can all but assure you that the person you talked to didn't provision or authorize them correctly, trust us on this..


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Just spent another 50 minutes on the phone. We tried repairing the cable card and tuning adapter to the tivo. He said it looked good, no failures. The TA seems to be fine it's the CC not authorized still. So frustrating.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

The only thing i can think of is this during guided set up, there are multiple spectrums listed. Does it matter which one to choose? I live in Greenfield but it's Spectrum in the Milwaukee area?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

brewcrewfan said:


> The only thing i can think of is this during guided set up, there are multiple spectrums listed. Does it matter which one to choose? I live in Greenfield but it's Spectrum in the Milwaukee area?


Not really, but I'll go back to they haven't provisioned the card correctly in their system.
I'm not kidding with how often that's the case.


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

brewcrewfan said:


> The only thing i can think of is this during guided set up, there are multiple spectrums listed. Does it matter which one to choose? I live in Greenfield but it's Spectrum in the Milwaukee area?


@dianebrat is absolutely correct. The card is not provisioned correctly. This has happened to me several times, and every single time it has been an issue with someone that does not know how to properly provision the cablecard. I have had cable cards since 2009, and this issue is common across multitudes of TCF threads.

Please give Spectrum a call back on the cablecard support line and get another rep to help you. I typically hear things like, "oh, I see what they did there" and then they are able to get the cablecards provisioned properly for your account. Once it is correct, from my experience, the channels are very quick to populate.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

The tech is here. The cards are active on the billing account but the system is not showing them as active and they are having an issue activating them


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I Gave up. I am taking the CCa/TAs back to the store. I settled with a dvr box. When the promotion expires I'll cut the cord and also look for a new ISP. Hopefully T mobile and Verizon will be an ISP in addition to AT&T


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

brewcrewfan said:


> I Gave up. I am taking the CCa/TAs back to the store. I settled with a dvr box. When the promotion expires I'll cut the cord and also look for a new ISP. Hopefully T mobile and Verizon will be an ISP in addition to AT&T


So you'll settle for an inferior product due to their ignorance?

Oh well.

That's what Spectrum is banking on.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> So you'll settle for an inferior product due to their ignorance?
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> That's what Spectrum is banking on.


For many of us Spectrum Cable plus having to use a TA **is** an inferior product, even if they get the TA working (some of the time). I cut the cable two years ago and went to YouTube TV. Not having to deal with Spectrum's sleazy marketing and sales practices is another big plus.


----------



## Qbert81 (Aug 29, 2019)

brewcrewfan said:


> I Gave up. I am taking the CCa/TAs back to the store. I settled with a dvr box. When the promotion expires I'll cut the cord and also look for a new ISP. Hopefully T mobile and Verizon will be an ISP in addition to AT&T


You need to request a tech that knows TAs and CCs. They'll say they are sending "their best", but seriously you have to beg and plead with them to send someone that is knowledgeable. It may take a couple of days longer than the regular tech, but it's worth it as they always know who to call and what to say.


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

It really does say a lot for the quality of the TIVO experience that so many of us have had to craft our own little support teams at Spectrum. 

Hope this gives you the desire to give Spectrum a chance to make it right.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Call 866 532-2598 after 6PM so you will get charter national support. You obviously have physical problem at you house or area, they will arrange for someone to come out guaranteed to figure it out.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Ive called that number 3 times with 3 different reps. Twice at night and once during the day. Everytime i went through the time of giving the serial number, host id etx.

One thing I forgot to bring up in this thread is they are claiming one of my tivos is on someone else's account. Not it's not.....my two S3HDs ive used with cable cards before that ive had since 08 and 10. My newer bolt vox i bought from weak knees last spring. I did a tivo online chat and switched it to my account, shows online.

I was thinking of filing a complaint with the FCC. Even though they no longer require cable companies to support them, the fact they gave me the equipment should mean they should support it.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

As for the physical problem, the signal was fine. Ive had no internet issues including streaming of course.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

brewcrewfan said:


> As for the physical problem, the signal was fine. Ive had no internet issues including streaming of course.


The physical problem being suggested has nothing to do with internet connectivity and everything to do with the state of your coax and splitters, a bad set of coax runs will prevent proper signals being sent to the CableCARD.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Qbert81 said:


> You need to request a tech that knows TAs and CCs. They'll say they are sending "their best", but seriously you have to beg and plead with them to send someone that is knowledgeable. It may take a couple of days longer than the regular tech, but it's worth it as they always know who to call and what to say.


I defy anyone to identify who these go-to experts are in the Dayton OH area. And the national desk also became clueless for me years ago.


dianebrat said:


> The physical problem being suggested has nothing to do with internet connectivity and everything to do with the state of your coax and splitters, a bad set of coax runs will prevent proper signals being sent to the CableCARD.


And strangely enough, cleaning up cable connections and splitters were about the **only** thing Spectrum techs proved adept at doing in my experience. (Obviously because these are things they have to do because they affect all customers rather than just TiVo owners.) And in one or two cases such cleanups actually did solve problems I was having, although for ten years they never could make my TA work right for longer than several weeks at a time.

@brewcrewfan don't let these TiVo fanboys (and girls) make you feel like it's your fault for giving up too easy. I think you're in one of the dud Spectrum regions, like me.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

@dlfl i appreciate yours and everyone elses comments. Yes this time around i have clueless spectrum associates. This is my first time with spectrum. I first had a cable card in 2009 (time warner), cut the cord in 2010, got it back 2012ish, cut the cord then about 2013ish to 2018. Everytime, TWC did a great job.

Now that it's spectrum, it's just not good.

The tech did clean up my splitter. The coax from the pole goes into my attic. It went into an amp and then to a 10 way splitter.

We removed that. He went from the pole down to my living room. Then split it 2 ways (one for box, one for modem).


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

10 way, how big is your house?


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

A small ranch house lol. 3 bedrooms, one connection down to each. One to the kitchen, one to breezeway, one to living room and 2 to basement. So that's 8....but a 10 way was what was used.


----------



## steve_scifi (May 10, 2019)

Sorry to glom on here but just curious, are there any tivo products that have a tuning adapter built in to handle the SDV?
Just asking because every so often run into issues with the tuning adapter and occasionally have to have the truck roll and of course you don't realize until you are missing recordings that you have an issue. For myself the tuning adapter has lessened my tivo joy over the years ; ) and reliability of my recordings and gotten to be such a nuisance at times that I have just thought of dropping tivo. The problem is I really like the tivo interface/remote compared to the usual cc dvrs.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

steve_scifi said:


> Sorry to glom on here but just curious, are there any tivo products that have a tuning adapter built in to handle the SDV?
> Just asking because every so often run into issues with the tuning adapter and occasionally have to have the truck roll and of course you don't realize until you are missing recordings that you have an issue. For myself the tuning adapter has lessened my tivo joy over the years ; ) and reliability of my recordings and gotten to be such a nuisance at times that I have just thought of dropping tivo. The problem is I really like the tivo interface/remote compared to the usual cc dvrs.


No, because a theoretical "internal TA" would need to be able to work with every cable company and every head end setup that may exist.

TA's must be configured to work for your particular cable head end.

Same reason a TA is not sold to customers in retail.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

steve_scifi said:


> Just asking because every so often run into issues with the tuning adapter and occasionally have to have the truck roll and of course you don't realize until you are missing recordings that you have an issue.


I had to put the TA on a timer that power cycled it on a regular basis. That took care of 95% of the issues.

Every once in a while I had to go to the Charter/Spectrum website to go hit the automated "refresh" button.

--Carlos V.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

It looks like they're hanging on to cable cards at least a little while longer in the Spectrum NEO (Northeast Ohio) division. Just got billing notice that the cable card fee will increase $0.95 per card per month. They're still quite affordable at $2.95 per card per month. (Along with this was yet another "broadcast surcharge increase" from $17.99 to $21.00 per month.)


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Those ridiculous and ever growing broadcast surcharges make $65/mo for YouTube TV look even better. (YTTV includes all four major network stations and PBS in my area with no limitations on what you can record from them.) Cable subscribers are paying almost one third of what a YTTV sub costs for just the broadcast channels!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

samsauce29 said:


> It looks like they're hanging on to cable cards at least a little while longer in the Spectrum NEO (Northeast Ohio) division. Just got billing notice that the cable card fee will increase $0.95 per card per month. They're still quite affordable at $2.95 per card per month. (Along with this was yet another "broadcast surcharge increase" from $17.99 to $21.00 per month.)


Good lord! $21 per month as an add-on fee just for locals? Nuts.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> Good lord! $21 per month as an add-on fee just for locals? Nuts.


Indeed. There is apparently no top for this fee, even in the 150th ranked DMA in the nation.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

samsauce29 said:


> Indeed. There is apparently no top for this fee, even in the 150th ranked DMA in the nation.


Verizon Fios finally stopped charging for these Regional Sports Fees and Broadcast TV Fees for all of their new plans, along with eliminating contracts. Maybe someone is FINALLY listening to customers. (There are plenty of people still Grandfathered on older plans.) 

Even though I know those fees are included in my current billing, I still feel better not seeing them. When I was with Comcast, the RSN was $14.10 and the Broadcast TV Fee was $23.10! And, my biggest beef is that I can get OTA for free!

Anyway, my current "More TV" plan is $76/mo which includes my RSN (NESN), NHL Network, NFL Network & MLB Network. No other fees and taxes, except of course a $5 CableCARD and $40 Internet charge.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pl1 said:


> and the Broadcast TV Fee was $23.10! And, my biggest beef is that I can get OTA for free!


Beefed-up by the fact that you can't simply tell Comcast that you don't want the locals via their service and get the broadcast fee snuffed from your bill.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> Beefed-up by the fact that you can't simply tell Comcast that you don't want the locals via their service and get the broadcast fee snuffed from your bill.


Although I do not pay it (due to the fact that my CATV service is provided via my HOA), I saw this notice posted to my on-line Comcast residential account last week:

_Effective March 17, 2022, as a result of changing business costs, your Broadcast TV Fee will decrease from $23.45 to $22.50. For more information, please visit xfinity.com/fees. _

How magnanimous of them!

BTW, the BTV fee that is factored on a per-unit basis into the monthly Comcast charges to the HOA is just a fraction of the amount charged to retail customers. And our "Digital Starter" (aka "Extra" or "Popular TV") bulk service is exempt from the RSN fees.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Now you can retire.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

H2ZX said:


> Now you can retire.


In my case, that happened 29 years ago.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

samsauce29 said:


> Indeed. There is apparently no top for this fee, even in the 150th ranked DMA in the nation.


I did read earlier today that Charter is revamping their channel packages for new customers and that the most basic locals-only package is now $10 + the broadcast surcharge, so a total of $31 per month. That puts them in line with Comcast, who seems to charge around $30 for the same thing with the broadcast fee included.

Of course, one could instead subscribe to the following:

Hulu ($7/mo): next-day on-demand access to ABC and Fox shows, with limited ads
Paramount+ premium tier ($10/mo): next-day on-demand access to CBS shows ad-free, plus your live local CBS station with local and national news, plus all live CBS sports (e.g. Sunday NFL, SEC football, PGA golf, NCAA basketball)
Peacock premium tier ($5/mo): next-day on-demand access to NBC shows with ads, plus live NBC sports (e.g. Sunday Night NFL, Notre Dame football)
Recent content from PBS and The CW can be found in their free apps (same day for PBS, next day for CW)
That totals up to just $22/mo. Or if you get Peacock premium for free with your broadband service from Comcast, Charter or Cox, then just $17/mo! Main thing you're missing is live sports from your local Fox station (e.g. Sunday NFL, MLB, etc.). But on the other hand, you're getting a ton of additional content (e.g. original series from those three streaming services, theatrical films, older shows, etc.) plus much better HD picture quality and even some content in 4K.

I get that there are folks who can't or won't (or don't know about) using an OTA antenna to get free local broadcast channels. But assuming you have broadband, it's really hard to see why you'd then opt to pay $30 or more per month for locals-only cable TV service when you could just cobble together some combo of the streaming services I listed above. Only real exception, it seems, are NFL fans whose local team is in the NFC, meaning all or nearly all their games are carried on Fox rather than on CBS/Paramount+. (Maybe one of these days Fox will sell live streams of those games in their Tubi app or license their streaming rights to those games to another service, such as Peacock...)


----------



## dougtv (May 20, 2015)

I have two Cable cards from spectrum that worked for 3 years with my two TiVo units. I cancelled Cable TV (big mistake) and tried streaming services for two months. Re ordered cable tv, was happy with my new package and pricing...but only local channels and Showtime/Starz premiums would work, other cable TV channels like news and basic cable would give me Cable Card unauthorized errors.

Techs dont carry new cards, phone support no matter who you talk to, including those who claim to be there for over 10 years, will troubleshoot a cable card further if it doesn't sync up the first time. I'm basically screwed and will never be able to use my TiVos again. If you are thinking about ever switching away from cable, enjoy and try the other solution for several months before pulling the plug on Cable TV, otherwise you may never get a working TiVo DVR again w/ CableTV, even if you keep the same cablecard and tuning adapters.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

dlfl said:


> Several years ago a service call was scheduled for me, by the national help desk, to receive a replacement Tuning Adapter. The technician arrived *without* a TA, didn’t know what one was and, after a call to home base, stated they were discontinued and unavailable. As it turned out I didn’t need a replacement anyway, since the problem had been incorrectly diagnosed by the help desk. That’s the kind of service I grew to expect from Spectrum.


I bought whatever came after Series 3 and before Bolt so I knew what a "tuning adapter" was. I sent it back because I didn't know how to connect it to the Internet and waited too long before the 30 days were up to find out if any solution I tried would work. A very helpful person who worked for TiVo helped me buy a Series 3 from Amazon.

So when the time came to replace the Series 2 when Time Warner or Spectrum (I forget which now) upgraded to digital, I got a Roamio. I needed a tuning adapter. A man came to my house with a DTA. I did need one of those for the Series 2, but I wondered how in the world one of those would work with multiple tuners. I think it was someone from TiVo who gave me the wrong advice, but when the man installing the DTA called my device a "trevo" and insulted my ancient CRT, I called the cable company and demanded someone else come instead. The new person came with a proper tuning adapter. Of course, it quit working eventually, but my package doesn't have any channels that require one.

And the Edge's tuning adapter malfunctioned constantly. Unplugging it was the solution and as far as I know it's not needed.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

NashGuy said:


> I get that there are folks who can't or won't (or don't know about) using an OTA antenna to get free local broadcast channels. But assuming you have broadband, it's really hard to see why you'd then opt to pay $30 or more per month for locals-only cable TV service when you could just cobble together some combo of the streaming services I listed above. Only real exception, it seems, are NFL fans whose local team is in the NFC, meaning all or nearly all their games are carried on Fox rather than on CBS/Paramount+. (Maybe one of these days Fox will sell live streams of those games in their Tubi app or license their streaming rights to those games to another service, such as Peacock...)


I'm afraid to try an outdoor antenna because some of the stations are too far away. That's if someone were able to put one up. Also, weather might be a problem. What if the antenna needs to be repaired or put back in place?

There doesn't seem to be any adequate substitute and the streaming services would cost as much.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm afraid to try an outdoor antenna because some of the stations are too far away. That's if someone were able to put one up. Also, weather might be a problem. What if the antenna needs to be repaired or put back in place?
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any adequate substitute and the streaming services would cost as much.


Yes, admittedly, OTA antennas won't work for everyone. Just in case you're interested, you can go to this website and put in your address or zip code to see if an antenna might work for you, what kind would work best, which channels you might or might not get, etc.









Antenna Signal Prediction


Which broadcast channels can you receive for free? It's time you cut the cord!




www.antennaweb.org





There may be professional antenna installers in your area, I don't know. It's a pretty simple job, might be something you could get a handyman service to do.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

NashGuy said:


> There may be professional antenna installers in your area, I don't know. It's a pretty simple job, might be something you could get a handyman service to do.


I've asked several people and no one seems to know. If I had asked Best Buy to do it when they had people, maybe, but I wanted to be able to return it if it didn't work. My theory was the person would stay around while I tested all the channels. I was told I'd have to take it down and return it myself. How would I take it down, I asked.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

In most areas there are antenna installers on craigslist.


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

Sling TV (which has Dish as the parent company) offers a service: Antenna Installation | AirTV


----------



## martinsfam (Nov 4, 2016)

For Spectrum, Cable Cards and tuning adapters are still supported. Just call the Cable Card support number 1-866-532-2598 and request that a tuning adapter and cable card be sent to you. Setting up the tuning adapter to my Bolt was easy, but took some return visits by Spectrum to get my cable card working. Just have them make sure you're getting good levels to your TiVo and the cable card is staged before it's sent to you.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

martinsfam said:


> For Spectrum, Cable Cards and tuning adapters are still supported. Just call the Cable Card support number 1-866-532-2598 and request that a tuning adapter and cable card be sent to you. Setting up the tuning adapter to my Bolt was easy, but took some return visits by Spectrum to get my cable card working. Just have them make sure you're getting good levels to your TiVo and the cable card is staged before it's sent to you.


May be correct in theory but 3 years ago that support group scheduled a service call to replace my TA and when the technician arrived he didn’t know what a TA was and after phoning home told me they were obsolete equipment. There’s theory then there’s practice.

Fortunately a second Spectrum error cancelled the problem. The support desk diagnosis that I needed a TA replaced was wrong. By the time the technician arrived on site the problem had fixed itself.


----------

